# Event ID 5723 NetLogon.



## Acer110 (Oct 11, 2011)

https://login.live.com/login.srf?wa...I_FED_SSL&wlcxt=microsoft$microsoft$microsoft 
Good day guys,

I would like to know that is there's a way of bringing back again the trust account or re-joined again the computer without going to each PC to manually re-joined the PC to Domain Controller, I have tried to manually added Computer at Computers OU but there is no effect? I have a many research that it would require to re-joined again and also based on the said event error which tells us also to do this re-joining the PC again, But is there any shortcut or another workaround to be able not doing by each PC to manually re-joined them to bring back again the trust relationships.

Any related link, suggestions, recommendations it will be a great help.

Thanks in Advance and Regards,


----------



## Wand3r3r (Sep 17, 2010)

can you restore AD to a time before they lost the trust?


----------



## Acer110 (Oct 11, 2011)

yes i restore AD.is there any option to do without re-join process.
in client side i don't wanna create new profile.wants to run old profile in this server.is this possible?

thanks


----------



## IT-Barry (Sep 6, 2010)

If you restored back to a time when the pcs werent joined, you need to rejoin them via the computers.

All files and profiles should be on the server anyway. No workaround other than being hands on and rejoining them.


----------



## Wand3r3r (Sep 17, 2010)

you just copy the contents of the old local profile to the new user profile on the pc. 

there appears no solution for you except to join the pcs to the domain again.


----------

